# What kind of Betta do I have?



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is my Betta. I have had it for about a month now. He is in a 1 Gal Aquarium in these pictures. I bought it when I got him cause i didnt have an available tank to put him in. Just about a week ago I did move him in to a 10 Gal that I had been cycling for a couple weeks with some fish. Dont have a name for him yet though. Cant seem to think of one.

One thing though...... can anyone tell me what kind of betta he is? I got him at a wedding that was using bettas as center pieces on the table. Just had to take one home. He is very happy in his new home and greets me every time I come to the aquarium to feed him or just when I am in the room. I'll try to get a pic of him in his new surroundings when I can.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hes a betta splendens....what type of that i dont know. hes very pretty tho!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very hard to say,because I cant count rays but he seems to be a veiltail.When he flares see if you can get a pic of him with his fins spread out.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

i tried getting to flare out... he didnt seem to want to do it at the time. ill have to try again.


----------

